# EPY - Earlypay Ltd



## Joe Blow (26 March 2010)

CGR is a franchised business operating in the recruitment industry. CGR has 92 franchisees with over 123 locations across Australia. The Company has national preferred supplier agreements with large commercial and government clients and earns its revenue through franchise fees, recruitment fees, software, HR and employment related products and services.

*Sector:* Industrials
*Shares on Issue:* 49,228,642
*Current Market Capitalisation:* $7,384,296
*Website:* http://www.careersmultilist.com.au


----------



## piggybank (30 January 2014)

*Re: CGR - Careers Multilist*

May not be the most popular stock in this forum but it maybe yet given it's recent price action


----------



## Ves (31 January 2014)

*Re: CGR - Careers Multilist*



piggybank said:


> May not be the most popular stock in this forum but it maybe yet given it's recent price action



I was reading somewhere else that one of the small cap newsletters tipped this stock earlier in the month.

Reading the AGM preso from November last year they were tipping revenue of their payroll finance segment to double from $19m to $38m in 2014.   This segment was non-existent on their books a few years ago,  they're obviously trying to grow it rapidly.

If margins are maintained  (and in this business,  you'll probably find they'll increase) NPAT will be over $2m by my back of the envelope calculations.   Looks like it's on a P/E of about 10.  Not sure if they needed to source more debt to grow....  buyer beware,  but that explains most of the price action since the AGM.


----------



## System (2 May 2014)

On May 1st, 2014, Careers Multilist Limited changed its name to CML Group Limited.


----------



## JTLP (27 June 2017)

Anyone taken a look at this? Recommended by the Boat fund again, pays a dividend and seems to be a pretty solid earnings play, providing finance, payroll and employment services. 

Might take a more in depth look soon.


----------



## System (24 November 2020)

On November 24th, 2020, CML Group Limited (CGR) changed its name and ASX code to Earlypay Ltd (EPY).


----------



## frugal.rock (30 November 2020)

Stopped watching and bought in as a position became available. Technical chart based entry.
3 month chart.


----------



## frugal.rock (15 February 2021)

Nice to see a slight rise today.
Apparently a flow on effect from some other BNPL stocks doing very well today. 
A rising tide type thing.

EPY has been consolidating well since buying in November, albeit slowly and still waiting for it to close the gap from April... 
Still holding, probably should have closed out due to stalling, however, it's all about patience, isn't it? 
Just waiting for the market to find it hopefully from a nice catalyst...


----------



## frugal.rock (16 February 2021)

Catalyst or no catalyst, I don't care how the market finds it!
I prefer the slow rise anyway...

EPY currently breaking out of averages & ranges.
Held.


----------



## frugal.rock (25 February 2021)

And I wasn't aware Early pay was a divvy paying stock... not bad. Just need the SP to go up now...

Date of this announcement 
Thursday February 25, 2021 

Distribution Amount 
AUD 0.01000000 

Ex Date 
Wednesday March 17, 2021 

Record Date 
Thursday March 18, 2021 

Payment Date 
Thursday April 8, 2021 

DRP election date 
Friday March 19, 2021 17:00:00


----------



## frugal.rock (17 March 2021)

New Business Growth
Earlypay (“EPY” or the “Company”) is pleased to advise that the increase in new business volumes  reported to the market in the Company’s HY’21 results has continued in the first 2 months of Q3’21.

In Q3’21, which is traditionally a quieter period due to holiday disruptions, Earlypay is on track to  increase the number of its Invoice Financing clients by 10% since the end of Q2’21.

Total Transaction Volume (TTV) has also increased by 10% compared to the same period last year which was before  COVID.

This highlights the strong rebound in Earlypay’s business and affirms the Company’s confidence in the outlook.

Earlypay’s online strategy continues to drive growth with over 90% of all new Invoice Financing  clients onboarded and managed using Earlypay’s online platform in this quarter which is up from 56% in the December quarter.

SP has been on a slow rise of late.

10% or less of total debt is/ was with Greensill (now in administration) so Earlypay are restructuring this portion of debt, no doubt at cheaper rates, however, this is "immaterial".
(See announcement today for this information.)


----------



## aus_trader (31 March 2021)

Tipped for April Stock tipping competition.

Uptrend is in play, so could see higher prices...


----------

